# Hallelujah or something



## Kazooie (Jan 28, 2014)

https://soundcloud.com/seantel/hallelujah-or-something

I finally got a recording from the Holiday Pops concert I was in back in December! This was the opening piece for the chorus, which started right after the chorale did a a capella piece in the aisles.


----------

